# Complete Beginner from MN!



## Moe4487 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been hunting with my husband and in-laws for the last 3 years...ducks, deer, and geese...just shotguns and rifles and absolutely love it. Taking a womens archery class through the DNR and am super excited to try bowhunting! Don't really know anything about bowhunting but learning so much already! Trying to get my husband to like the idea but he's a rifle guy...so I'm kind of on my own haha. Going to a pro shop tomorrow in Wisconsin to look at some bows  Hopefully I'll be able to post some pics when hunting rolls around again!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to AT.


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello there ,And welcome to Archery Talk . You will love this site . There's so much info here ,you will be amazed.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Greetings and good luck to another MN bow hunter. Don't tell anyone this but the hunting isn't very good in MN no big bucks.:zip:


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Moe4487.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------

